# Confo. Critique on AQHA gelding in Halter Class



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my AQHA show horse *Joe's Hot N Vegas*. This was a halter class at an open/AQHA show. Please critique on his confo. and eye appeal. Thanks!







<br>







<br>


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! I love love bays! 

For his confirmation (not that I'm any sort of expert) he struck me instantly as being built really downhill. I know that can be a quarter horse-y thing and I don't know if it would count against you in a halter class (totally clueless) but it stood out to me.

He's very good looking though and obviously well loved and cared for! I love the first picture!


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you! I like the first pic too. I am looking at his tail to make sure his tail extension wasn't falling out, I am horrible at putting them in..lol.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh! I was going to ask if it was naturally that crimpy!


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, I think I just forgot to blow dry it..opps


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

He is pretty- I think his shoulder looks a little out of whack, and I think it might be because he isn't quite stacked up square in the front. He looks a bit stretched out to me and out of balance.

Love bays!


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks,
He is horrible at squaring up. He might have been a little stiff it was a long trailer ride for him...3hrs and me


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I bet that is what it is. He looks like a very good boy and has such a kind sweet expression and a soft eye. And you have done a beautiful job fitting him for show!


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank-you, he's a good boy, most of the time


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

He is too stretched out. It is up to you to make sure he is standing underneath himself with his front legs. Moving his front legs back by about 6" will make a whole different picture for a judge to evaluate. 

Lose the gloves. Add some bling earrings, and perhaps a bright colored shirt under your jacket. There's just too much black going on. You need something that will give you some "pop".

The halter can be tightened up a couple holes. The noseband should be moved up to his jowels. Looks like you have a couple of inches of space to move the halter farther up on his face.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

He's beautiful!! (I have no critique because I'm learning about this stuff by reading everybody's posts.  I'm getting to recognize stuff though!) I just wanted to say that I totally love him!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree, he is most definitely too stretched out. This causes him to look downhill and he really doesn't look that comfy doing it. Try and teach him to square up properly before you teach the whole stretch the neck out.

Other than that, I'm horrible at actual conformation critiques, so he looks really well presented.


----------

